# They'll do anything for $5



## PaintMan3000 (May 6, 2009)

Have any of you heard or used the service from fiverr.com? If you haven't, you may want to check it out. For $5, people will do anything from making a 30 second commercial for you, advertise your facebook page or promote your twitter account. As always, read the reviews of the seller before making a decision. For $5, you really can't go wrong. 

Just an fyi, I'm not affiliated with fiverr, just thought I'd pass along this information as I've used them for 3 gigs and was very satified. Its a cheap solution for some decent marketing opportunities.


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

PaintMan3000 said:


> I've used them for 3 gigs and was very satified. Its a cheap solution for some decent marketing opportunities.


 
For example?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I think I just spent like $200.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

/\ is this madness?!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I bookmarked a few, even if only 50% of the service you get is usable its probably a great deal.


----------



## PaintMan3000 (May 6, 2009)

ligboozer said:


> For example?


I used fiverr.com to make a video testimonial for a client of mine. I do some web design on the side during the slow winter months.


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> I think I just spent like $200.


not been able to spend a thing on there yet... i'm too busy listing it all on ebay for $15 each:whistling2:


----------

